# Boots for Wyoming



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm going deer hunting in NE Wyoming the 1st week of November. I'm looking for opinions on which boots work the best.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Kenetrek. Pricey but great boots.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I would go with a Good leather boot. with a good sole, Gor-Tex with 600 grams of Thinsulate, i go out west every year hunting, i take 2 pairs, 1 with 600 and 1 with 1000 grams of Thinsulate, and the Gor-Tex is a must.
Cabela's has about 4 different kinds from $100.00 to $150.00 that will work just fine.

Kevin


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Danner Pronghorn....


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

Just make sure you put some miles on them before you go, new boots don't alway's make happy feet


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

+1 on the Kenetreks. I have the mountain extremes, awesome boots.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

wk4036 said:


> Just make sure you put some miles on them before you go, new boots don't alway's make happy feet


 



I did notice last fall the bigger the cleats the more mud they will haul,,, the heavier they get like little ( mud)snow shoes,,


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

Cabelas perfekt 10's by Meindl, best boots I have owned. Little more money than the pronghorns but ten times the boot.


----------



## wallhd (Nov 14, 2010)

I've spent years hunting near Hullett, Wyoming and I took two pair of boots. A lite weight boot for all the hiking. These will be fine for 95 percent of early Nov. weather and second I would bring a good winter weight for the cold long sits on stand in the blizzard winds and snow.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I will be hunting close to Hullet. I'm planning on taking my pack boots and a pair of hiking boots. I went around today and tried on boots. I really like Asolo. Has any one used those?


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

bjw said:


> I will be hunting close to Hullet. I'm planning on taking my pack boots and a pair of hiking boots. I went around today and tried on boots. I really like Asolo. Has any one used those?


 
Leave your pac-boots at home, with the terrain out west they are worthless, they will kill your feet, i made that mistake in 1986.
A good leather insulated water proof boot is the only way to go, for hunting out west. jmo

Kevin


----------



## Jowdones (Feb 21, 2007)

I second Buckykm1. Personally, I have used Cabela's Outfitter series leather 600 gram waterproof boots for years. Imo the best all around boot - Wyoming high desert, Mi winter, and Idaho's vertical rain forest. They are ready to go right out of the box, no break in needed. These boots are worth twice what they charge. I think I paid around 150.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

We like the same Boot, that is what i wear too, i even wear the non-insulated ones for my work shoe's. for the price, you can't beat them.

Kevin


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Danner Antelope. Non insulated. I use them in Kanas during their December Gun hunt. The most comfortable shoes/boots I own.

Are you spot n stalk or tree standing/sitting? That you need to know to determine the boot.


----------



## ReelRetired (May 18, 2011)

I have the full grain leather Asolo's gortex hikers (about 7" high) and they are great durable boots that will keep your feet dry. These are the only goretex leather boots that have been 100% waterproof for me. I have hunted and hiked all over in them. They have great support. The only negative is you can get a few weeds/seeds in them because of the lower tops.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

It will be a spot and stalk with a little sitting in the morning and evening.


----------



## mudpuppy1299 (Mar 19, 2011)

Take *At Least* 2 pairs of boots. You will need an extra pair while the other is drying from rain, snow, dew, etc. Take an uninsulated pair and one with 600 to 1000 grams insulation. I like Irish Setter Shadow Treks and Danner Pronghorns for no insulation. I also like the Pronghorns for the insulated models. As previously mentioned, don't use a pair with deep treads that will hold mud. Wyoming mud is unlike any other substance you will encounter; slicker than snot and far more sticky than peanut butter. Buy quality wool socks as well. They're pricey but your feet will thank you. Good luck this fall!


----------



## MisterTwister (Jan 25, 2005)

Buy two pairs. One insulated and one not insulated. I also bought a pair of hiking boots and alternated. Wool socks are a must. I bought 2 pairs of red wings and a good hiking boot. I also took my pack boots for long sits.
I will be in the same area for the end of the season. Good luck!


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I've started breaking in a pair of Asolo hiking boots that I like a lot so far. I've got some merino wool liner socks and merino wools socks so far. Sierra Trading Post is a great place to shop. I can't wait to get out there.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I would highly recommend giving Danner Fort Lewis duty boots consideration. I got pretty lucky back in the late 1990's and picked up two pairs at Jay's for under $100 each (sidewalk sale clearance on the big sizes, I wear 14).

Pair 1 has been on 9 trips out west, mostly elk hunts, and are still going strong. Pair 2 just sits in a closet patiently waiting for it's turn. My wife picked up a pair last fall for around $230, you won't regret this purchase.

I also have a pair of Danner Elk Hunters, not certain if those are still on the market. Great boots, 1200 gram thinsulate. However, I also have a pair of boot blankets, and I tend to just wear the Fort Lewis boots and bring the boot blankets. When sitting I take off my boots, put on the boot blankets, then add a hand warmer to each. It's pretty hard to beat, very warm and very comfortable.


----------

